# anyone ever use fluval stratum substrat?



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

im setting up a micro 2.5g shrimp tank and im using fluval stratum. the stuff is pretty new but it looked like so good stuff so i decided to try it out. well i rinsed it very lightly just to get the dust off and put it in the tank and was very cloudy. it cleared up about a day later. i put in some driftwood and it sturred up the substrate a little and now its just as cloudy as it was before. and its taking hours to clear up. it looks like someone washed a few filters out in my tank. oh, and by the way, im running a 3g deco art nano filter. will the water be cloudly everytime i mix the substrate up to plant a new plant? anyone here have any exprience with using fluval stratum? thanks!


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

anyone ever use it?


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

bump


----------



## tscott (Jan 7, 2011)

The fluval stratum makes the water very cloudy in the beginning. When it starts to settle just be soft with it, if you are putting in plants and stuff. If your tank is cloudy it wont bother fish or shrimp in my experience. I had a tank that was so cloudy with that stuff but it settled within two days with fish and shrimp in the tank. I have that tank running for two months now. If you mix up the substrate it will be cloudy around the bottom but will clear up in a few hours. Just give it time to settle and remember its really light. You might have to anchor some plants if you cant get them to stay down. I never had to anchor them, had to fix them a few times when they poped out though. and also my plants grow the best in this substrate.


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

thanks a bunch! just finished planting everything yesterday and it looks great. i will try to get a few pictures if i can as soon as possible.


----------



## MERCH2011 (May 10, 2011)

I am trying to set up new tank with Fluval stratum and so far it's a disaster! rinsed it all (very gently) planted the plants and slowly added water (using a saucer) 24 hrs later water is still black and think my plants are dying, half of them uprooted! what am I doing wrong? help!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If you don't have anything in it yet, remove it and rinse it again or do a gravel vacuum on it.


----------

